
Angry Birds’ Peter Vesterbacka: Tablets are killing console games - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/16/angry-birds-tablets-console-games/
======
pedalpete
I'd call myself a casual gamer, but I think this 'tablets killing consoles'
stuff is limited mostly to casual and possibly portable games.

My nieces and nephews have Wii's. They play together on an immersive big
screen. You aren't going to do that with a tablet. You aren't going to have
kinect with a tablet. Are serious gamers going to use WoW on a tablet? Will a
tablet be able to provide the immersive experience that a big screen can??

Now, that doesn't mean that consoles aren't dying. There is more than one way
to get a game on a big screen, but my gut instinct says that the death of the
console won't be at the hand of the tablet.

